# Settings when using miniDSP UMIK-1 and REW?



## keenly (Sep 8, 2016)

I have laptop connected to receiver via HDMI.

I am trying to measure my room acoustics, I have issues with stereo imaging and bass.

I need help with settings. I know the basics, and have ran some tests but they are not right.


When I am on generator do I choose full range?

Do I set speakers to full range on laptop?

The REW instructions say for Windows 7 set mic volume on laptop to 10. I have done this.
When running a test the input and output and not matching at all.

What db Should I be looking for on SPL meter, some say 75, some say 90 at least?

All speakers and sub to 0db?



When using the generator on REW what dBFS levels should I set?

Do you test on 'speaker cal' instead of full range?

CHEERS

Paul


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The MiniDSP website has instructions for UMIK-1 setup with REW, and for UMIK-1 and HDMI on REW.


----------



## keenly (Sep 8, 2016)

That says have SPL at 75db, most people on various forums are saying 90db.

So on Windows 7 definitely set the volume of mic to 10 on laptop?

The input and output are not matching up when I run tests.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

keenly said:


> That says have SPL at 75db, most people on various forums are saying 90db.


Most people here say 75.:surprise:

Teasing.

75 is a good goal because it is _usually_ high enough that background noise does not affect measurements significantly. Not always though. If not, if waterfall and RT60 and such appear to be affected by noise, then turn it up. (Truthfully, try to reduce the background noise level first!) 90 is high, though, it will be LOUD. Most speakers will handle it fine, but the sound level might drive you nuts.

80 or 85 is the highest I would go.



> So on Windows 7 definitely set the volume of mic to 10 on laptop?


yes



> The input and output are not matching up when I run tests.


I do not understand the issue/question here.


----------

